# March/April Madness



## needsomebeans (Mar 16, 2017)

Its that time of year again folks. My Red Legs are in Arizona getting ready for opening day, fishing tournament season is here, and the NCAA basketball tournament starts today. Who do you folks favor? I'm pulling for my C..A..T..S!!!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 16, 2017)

You have to be shiting me folks!!! Am I the only hippie that likes basketball?


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 19, 2017)

To hell with it. I'll talk to myself. Duke is out...Louisville is gone...but my Cats are still scratching.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 24, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> To hell with it. I'll talk to myself. Duke is out...Louisville is gone...but my Cats are still scratching.


holy fuck. wisconsin florida. helluva game


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 24, 2017)

i got kansas going all the way


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> holy fuck. wisconsin florida. helluva game


That was a pure slobber knocker. I'm sticking with my Cats. They are playing pretty good D and Fox is on fire. Monk is due for a huge game. If you told my U.K. Would beat UCLA and Bam would only have 2 points I'd called you crazy.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> That was a pure slobber knocker. I'm sticking with my Cats. They are playing pretty good D and Fox is on fire. Monk is due for a huge game. If you told my U.K. Would beat UCLA and Bam would only have 2 points I'd called you crazy.


ya there has definitely been some surprises. xavier is gonna get rolled on today i think, and i hate oregon, so i hope they all snap their ankles (not really tho, just lose horrifically). lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 25, 2017)

We must be the only two stoners that like basketball.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> We must be the only two stoners that like basketball.


oh well, they are all missing out on a great tourney


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 25, 2017)

That's a shocker. Oregon advances and Kansas is finished. The national title game will be between U.K. and UNC tomorrow night. Go CATS!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> We must be the only two stoners that like basketball.


Nah man I'm a sports guy, well football, basketball mainly. Haven't got to watch much of tourney this year but what I've seen has been some great games. I'm in Gator country but not a fan.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> That's a shocker. Oregon advances and Kansas is finished. The national title game will be between U.K. and UNC tomorrow night. Go CATS!!!


Been a U.K. fan since macy & bowie & chapman & mashburn-i could go on & on-nowadays though its hard to keep up with guys leaving early for the pros


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 26, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> i got kansas going all the way


talk about your all time backfire. god dammit oregon!


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> That's a shocker. Oregon advances and Kansas is finished. The national title game will be between U.K. and UNC tomorrow night. Go CATS!!!


ill pull for kentucky now


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nah man I'm a sports guy, well football, basketball mainly. Haven't got to watch much of tourney this year but what I've seen has been some great games. I'm in Gator country but not a fan.


you missed a helluva florida game on friday, holy cow. you've probly seen the replays by now


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> you missed a helluva florida game on friday, holy cow. you've probly seen the replays by now


Yeah I missed it and looks like I missed a good one.. gonna get to watch today's games cuz I ain't got shit going on..


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah I missed it and looks like I missed a good one.. gonna get to watch today's games cuz I ain't got shit going on..


looking like a historic final 4. south carolina closed out the game like champs, although a little shaky at the line towards the end


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> looking like a historic final 4. south carolina closed out the game like champs, although a little shaky at the line towards the end


My satellite has been in and out all day  weather is perfect..

But seen most of it


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 26, 2017)

Going to be a close one folks. Go Big Blue!!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Going to be a close one folks. Go Big Blue!!!!


Looks like that other shade of blue pulled it out.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

Oregon, Zaga that's who I'm going with..


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 26, 2017)

I'd like to see SC win all the marbles. Really don't matter since my Cats are done.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I'd like to see SC win all the marbles. Really don't matter since my Cats are done.


I would be good with that. Go SC lol


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Going to be a close one folks. Go Big Blue!!!!


sorry my man, maybe next year. now lets all boooooooo oregon


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I'd like to see SC win all the marbles. Really don't matter since my Cats are done.


for sure, pulling for the underdog now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like that other shade of blue pulled it out.


What a game!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What a game!


No doubt, well what I saw with this satellite issue


----------

